# Very emotional read



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I came across an article in the January issue of American Quilter about Teeny Tears. It really brought a new perspective to miscarriages for me. Yes, I know they happen, but I never thought that there would be a need for blankets and caps. So very touching. Maybe in 2016 we could do a donation to this place instead of a swap?
http://www.teenytears.blogspot.com/?m=1
Heidi


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

For 5 years my mom and I designed and smocked gowns and wraps for lost babies, we donated hundreds to hospitals all over the country sewed and handed out kits for others to sew and smock. Look up smocked bereavement gowns.

http://www.smocking.org/weecare_program.php


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I read your link and am not certain of the use of these blankets and caps? The link recommends a blanket and two caps. Wouldn't the fetus be buried? Why two caps?


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

Belfrybat said:


> I read your link and am not certain of the use of these blankets and caps? The link recommends a blanket and two caps. Wouldn't the fetus be buried? Why two caps?


Not sure about the second cap, but I read an article once that was giving advice to knitters/ crocheters about the type/colors of yarn to use for similar donations to hospitals. They take photos of the babies with the hats/blankets and said to stay away from the traditional pink or blue 'cause it can make the babies skin look dis-colored in the pics.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Belfrybat said:


> I read your link and am not certain of the use of these blankets and caps? The link recommends a blanket and two caps. Wouldn't the fetus be buried? Why two caps?


One is to bury with the child, the other is supposed to be a keepsake for the family. That's why they want them identical. Personally I would not want one to keep, but I guess some people like to keep reminders of their pain and loss.
Heidi


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Forcast said:


> For 5 years my mom and I designed and smocked gowns and wraps for lost babies, we donated hundreds to hospitals all over the country sewed and handed out kits for others to sew and smock. Look up smocked bereavement gowns.
> 
> http://www.smocking.org/weecare_program.php


The daughter of a good friend of ours lost her premie baby girl and was able to use one of these beautiful smocked gowns. It was pale blue and I was so touched to see the effort put into it. That baby was very special (long family story) and the little gown reflected that. It was probably one you made. Thank you! For grieving families, it really makes a difference knowing someone cared.

The good news is, she and her dh just had a bouncing baby boy with the help of a surrogate mom.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

That just really feels good to me right now.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

HorseMom said:


> One is to bury with the child, the other is supposed to be a keepsake for the family. That's why they want them identical. Personally I would not want one to keep, but I guess some people like to keep reminders of their pain and loss.
> Heidi


It's a reminder of their child, the one who will never bring home coloring pages or sticky craft projects from school to keep in a scrapbook. Not all of these go to miscarried babies. . .some have lived a short time and were held and loved by their parents before they died. I guess it's no different than keeping any other object when a loved one dies, like a handkerchief or something.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

DD was an extremely low birthweight micro preemie. It took a long time for the NICU to allow her to wear clothing. The clothing they had was ugly. I made a pattern from the clothing they let her wear. The stuff I made was pretty and that was really important to me. When your newborn is ugly (a 13 to 15 oz baby looks like a dead baby bird) something pretty and normal means a lot.

I'm sure a lot of other mothers would appreciate vests. Really sick babies need clothing that can be removed quickly and is easily accessible. Vests need extra soft velcro that doesn't touch the skin.

I made little lined vests similar to these. Tiny trim makes vests much more attractive than these. 

http://www.reesedixon.com/2008/05/baby-clothes-for-little-babies.html 

Pattern:
http://s274.photobucket.com/user/reesedixon/media/smallvest.jpg.html


----------

